# Does Listening To Classical Music Enhance One's Listening Ability In Other Genres?



## samurai

samurai said:


> I have noticed that since I began 2 or 3 months ago to really start *listening *to and appreciating classical music, that I also seem to be developing a more "discerning ear"--for want of a better term--when it comes to listening again to my first and other love, namely jazz. What I mean by this is that I am better able to follow themes and their development now than when I wasn't listening to classical on a regular basis.
> Has anyone else experienced this, or am I really deluding myself? Could it be merely coincidental or just a function of my getting older? In my heart of hearts, however, I don't think these latter two reasons suffice as reasonable explanations {at least I hope they don't!}
> Therefore, I am wondering if any of my fellow members who have in fact undergone this type of transition {?} believe that there is something intrinsic and attributable to classical music as a genre which might explain this phenomenon? I really would like to think that I am not alone in having experienced this. Or am I?


----------

